# In stillem Gedenken an Nebelwolf



## Hippo (15 April 2021)

Wie ich gerade in unserem Partnerforum Antispam e.V. erfahren habe hat unser gemeinsames Mitglied "Nebelwolf" heute nach 4,5 Wochen den Kampf gegen Corona verloren und die Maschinen wurden abgestellt.
Wir verlieren einen aktiven Streiter in der Sache gegen Spam und Computerbetrug.
Ruhe in Frieden!​


----------



## BenTigger (16 April 2021)

R.I.P


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2021)

Mitten aus dem Leben gerissen. Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2021)

Dreck. Wir sind in Gedanken bei ihm.


----------



## sascha (2 Mai 2021)




----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2021)

Schreckliche Nachrichten! Allen Angehörigen Herzliches Beileid. Ich habe ihn nie persönlich kennengelernt, aber er war in meinen Anfangstagen ein Vorbild.


----------



## Wolfmark (20 August 2021)

Schade, kompetentes Mitglied


----------



## Katie (26 August 2021)

_Ruhe in Frieden. :* :*_


----------

